

Ask HN: What resources are there for Search/Information retrieval? - johnbroccoli

Other than going through the source code for Lucene/Solr, what books, articles or any other resources would you recommend that go over the theory/math/design of a Search system?
======
johncoogan
Introduction to Information Retrieval by Manning, Raghavan, & Schutze is my
favorite. Available here: <http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/>

~~~
johnbroccoli
Awesome! This looks really useful.

